# Gleaming Kleen - Audi RS4



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Here is a very neglected 9 year old Audi RS4

Vehicle had its usual wet stages - foam, wash, clay etc etc

Working my way up trying different combos I settled on using Menz 302 on a cutting pad on the side which had been completely resprayed in the past, most of the original paint was corrected with a wool pad (LCPFW) where there was significant paint levels as the defects were deep and the paint was rock hard. Have done many Audi's and the paint on this was by far the hardest I have ever done

Pics are before refinement

50/50 on rear wing









bonnet









Some before and afters










































































































































































































































Paint refined with Menz 203s then this was followed by 3M Ultafina



























Leather repaired


















Swissvax cleaner fluid applied/removed and then topped with Swissvax Best of Show. Wheels protected with Swissvax Autobahn and tryes dressed with Swissvax Pneu



































































































Short video that includes the wash stages and few more shots





Thanks for looking


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

Jesus that was bad!

Certainly added a couple of grand to the price of that bad boy! Looks Stunning, cracking work sir


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

superb result Jay :thumb:- that paint was in a shocking state! :doublesho


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2009)

Stunning work Jay, that was a right MESS.

Paul


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

stunning job there very nice indeedie!!


----------



## vpricey (May 8, 2006)

Superb Jay, very nice!:thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Super Work Jay :thumb:


----------



## prkprk1 (Dec 12, 2008)

looks amazing - great results! :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Ouch that was a bad one Jay

:thumb:

SUPERB


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

That was something else, great work once again.


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

fantastic turn round


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

looks awesome now


----------



## solstice (Oct 12, 2009)

Looks awesome ... Nice Job.. How did you fix the leather?


----------



## Andy_RX8 (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice correction shots there mate.

Good job!


----------



## surgemaster (Jul 5, 2006)

solstice said:


> Looks awesome ... Nice Job.. How did you fix the leather?


look here m8y
http://www.swissvax.co.uk/products/leather-care-products.asp


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Echoing my comments on twitter, top job Mate.:thumb:


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Excellent correction there Jay some pretty deep defects by the looks of it looks stunning in the afters though, nice one...


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Awesome


----------



## remonrace (Jan 13, 2009)

(Y) Top job.


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

Magnific work Jay ! :thumb:


----------



## R32-Simon (May 27, 2009)

Nice work dude :thumb:

I really like those Audi estates. Not normally a fan of them but the audis look ace.


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

solstice said:


> How did you fix the leather?


it was done with Liquid leather scuff kit

Thanks to all who commented :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very deep and wet looking great work there


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

I bet that car looked amazing in the flesh well done.

Have you tryed powergloss, crazy stuff I am doing a tired M5 tomorrow with it:thumb:


----------



## Max M4X WW (Sep 19, 2006)

Looks great.

What exactly did you do the the bolster on the seat? A mate has an E36 M3 with Vadar seats in a similar colour. His leather is slightly 'cracked' and fairly 'thin' looking and requires a similar treatment I think.

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2009)

amazing finish


----------



## moshinho (Nov 4, 2009)

Looks good!

Great work!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Top work there jay on a big old car. The finish is gorgeous :thumb:


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

really love the b5 rs4's great work there.


----------

